# How to sell your work?



## RBurke83 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello, LJocks, first time poster on these forums but been lurking for a few years. Just wondering how you guys go about selling your work? Etsy seems to have changed it's format and the highest price category is now "100.00$ and up", which is basically everything on the site.

Thanks for reading, Ryan


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to LJ. 
I'm making stock for a local fair in my town. I'll see how that goes and try to get into more later. I want to stick to small venues because they cost less. I'll be making custom clocks and wood turnings for the show.

It's best I think to hit all the bases when trying to sell, but it is hard to price it consistently when some sites take commission. I'm concentrating on FB and the local scene, but I have listings on CustomMade too.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i have a facebook page which i've sold some.it did help me get 1 customer that orders pieces to sell to her customers.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I sell at festivals and street fairs within an hours drive of home.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't sell my work, I got over that idea years ago after realizing that the general public isn't going to pay much, especially nowdays with all the cheap import crap out there. It wasn't worth my time or the headache. Now if I do something it's either for our home or a gift to a friend or family member.


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

What exit?


----------



## Whitewalls (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't make a whole lot of different items right now. The only items that I sell are cutting boards. Just in December alone I've sold 25 of them, and that was for gifts that people were giving to others. I haven't done any of the craft shows/festivals yet, but i plan on doing at least one this summer to see what the outcome is. Everything I have sold has been by word of mouth. I made a cutting board for my mom, then she bought 10 of them for gifts. Then one of the recipients ordered 10 etc etc.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah Jared, what do you honestly think that your making for a wage per hour ?


----------



## Whitewalls (Dec 30, 2012)

It all depends on the size cutting board. The bar boards I make sell for 10 bucks a piece. Total time invoked in one of them is about 30 min at the very most. I haven't exactly kept track, I do the work when I have free time.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

And the cost of materials.


----------



## Whitewalls (Dec 30, 2012)

Yep and the cost of materials. The wood I'm using has paid for itself already through other projects. I don't buy any wood through a supplier, I have bought all of it on craigslist at a fraction of the cost. So I would say with glue and oil/finishes I'm making around 12 an hour. I'm not going to get rich doing these, but it's something I enjoy and it keeps me out of trouble. Lol


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I try to price my stuff at a rough $35/hr. plus materials plus overhead. Sawblades, even cheap ones cost money. 
Even if you consider your workspace free, . Electricity costs money, set up time costs money, materials cost money, your time to go pick up materials from CL sellers is worth at least the same as what you charge per hour for labor, as is the time you use to search out those sales. Then there is gas, insurance on the car, shop insurance, ,

Carpenters helpers make about $12/hr. When you undercut other prices, you are not only hurting others that try to make a profit by personal production, but you are hurting yourself in the long run. I am disabled and my wife is retired. We have to have "X" amount coming in every month, even with the gravy job we have here at the campground.
I won't be able to retire for another 7 years or so. I have to keep up the income now just to pay for what little insurance we have.

Good Luck, Learn what your products are really worth, which are much more than you think because you are missing a lot of the hidden costs in your production.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree with you Dallas, you could even include wear and tear on machinery or the investments in upgrading machinery to be more efficient. The problem is also that alot of prodjects are custom, and custom can take alot of time in just planning. Production work, well be ready for volume, setup to crankem out, and that may require some pretty expensive machinery, and alot of inventory. But who knows, how a group of guys can get rich makin duck calls in the show Duck Dynasty is puzzling to me. I have yet to see their shop, and how they make the duck calls.


----------



## Whitewalls (Dec 30, 2012)

Trust me Dallas, I know that I am not covering all the items that I need to. Like I also said, I haven't sat down to really figure out how much just one cutting board that I make costs. I do this purely as a hobby, and if I make a little money at it, then all the better. The smaller cutting boards I make I make basically 10-12 at a time depending on how many have been ordered. So it is easier and faster to get more done in less time. The larger ones of course take longer, so they are costing more.

Sawsucker, I wonder the same thing about Duck Dynasty. Especially when you consider how much they film them doing nothing or breaking stuff.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Ryan,

Welcome to LJ's.

There's lots of different ways to sell your woodworking, but it will depend a lot on what you feel will work the best for you and the area you're from.

1. Direct selling; that's where you do the selling yourself. Craft shows, fairs, festivals, home shows or any place you can display your work and sell directly to the general public. Great if you have some great local events and you like selling yourself.

2. Stores, Galleries or places like consignment shops could be a good scource to sell your work and they do the actual selling for you. Either you have to sell wholesale or be willing to pay a commission for them to sell your work. Again, this can work great if you have such locations near you, or willing to travel some to supply them with your inventory. (also works if you don't like selling yourself).

3. On-line web-sites is another avenue to sell your products. Esty, e-Bay, Custom made and numerous other sites will allow you to sell your products. Each will have a cost factor to consider for them to sell on their site. Great if you have a product that is easy to sell stictly from a picture and quick discription.

4. You can create your own on-line store, have a web-site or use the social media like face book to sell your stuff….....again, you're selling from a picture and discription.

Any marketing on-line can reach a much larger market, but just realize why most people shop on-line. Usually their either looking for something very unique or a great price.

5. Word of mouth advertising; this is really great but takes time and a lot of work on your part.

The more ways you can find to market your woodworking the better chance you have to making sales.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I know I don't make a big hourly wage. But as i get established it's starting to climb. This isn't a get 
rich quick thing. As far as people not paying for quality, I disagree. Not overnight, but I am selling to more people than i thought I could. People are tired of cheap furniture that falls apart.

My hope is to build my business over a few years so I can quit my day job. Been at it 3 years. It's finally starting to go in my favor.

I do some of the craft shows, but I am stepping up to bigger more regional shows. A lot harder work, but it is paying off.

Good luck, ask if you have questions.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Huff has a great list. I would add one additional option. Find someone who will subcontract production work to you. I have had a couple of jigs doing the "can you make x of these for me?" It is the creative, do what you feel like work but it will help you pay the bills or save up for the new tool.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

I generally wont leave the house for less then 35 an hour cash (20 an hour is my buddy rate) and I sometimes charge more. Like Dallas I am disabled, so I not only factor in all my costs but I also have to factor in the risk of re-injury, and because of this I have to say no to a lot of jobs I used to be able to do. Anything I sell out of my house reflects these rates. If I cant sell it for that much, then I dont sell it at all. Id rather give it to friend or family then see my work sell for less then I deserve because someone can go to a walmart and get something cheaper.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Selling your work is often times harder than actually making your products. Huff has listed many different options to sell with. I would suggest using most or all of his suggestions. You never know for sure which way will work the best for your product line. I personally have been doing this full time for over 10 years and sell many of the ways. I have my own website, do regional art & craft shows (listed on my website), sell to over 600 stores, catalogs and websites and have posted items on Etsy.

The hard part is finding your customer profile. What type of people will buy your product? What is their income level? What is their age group? What is their education level? How much disposable income do they have? Why do they like your product over a competitors? Over the years, I have discovered the answers to these questions. They help me to profile my ideal customer. By having this knowledge, I can approach shows and retailers and find out who their customers / visitors are and do they meet the profile that I am looking for that will buy my products. I have discovered shows that other people were not aware of and have been successful as I knew what I was looking for.

Is this hard work? Yes it is. The reward is being able to make money and grow sales and profits.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Ryan,
I would go with any suggestions that Puzzleman has to offer. If anyone understands how to market their work, I would say Jim has it covered.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Ryan,
Welcome to the poor board! (Just kidding). I tried a lot of things, but settled on three main thrusts which now in my third year, I find myself writing a rather nauseous large state tax check later this week!
First and foremost, if you want to sell to more than your local area, a website is a necessary tool. Not the end-all the web developers would have you believe, but a great tool to give you a private and exclusive place to display. Nothing else compares on the internet. I use a simple Intuit site that I can control myself, with a unique name, for 19.95 a month.
Second, start a Facebook page, where you can show off more personal pics like in-progress stuff, ideas on what you might like to do, gather comments from others, and you can get an idea on how people react to your pricing. One caveat, if somebody thinks your work ain't shoot, they might just post that, but I think better to know than blindly plow into the storm unarmed.
Third, nothing promotes you like an article in some sort of publication. I've been in my local paper, which goes across three counties, in Fretboard Journal, and a local daytime TV show that showcases artists and craftspeople. How did I get in and on these places? I wrote them well-written emails and letters and they responded. Most are looking all the time for new talent.
That's it. I generally have at least a months work in my shop.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I actually would rather NEVER sit at shows selling stuff. I love building it though. So one causes the other. Like a lot of things, the better you get at it, the better chance you'll have to make money at it.


----------



## lathman (Oct 25, 2012)

art fairs/etsy/made in minnesota.com/4 websites/5 stores throughout minnesota/word of mouth local/craigslist…..what have i forgotten????


----------

